
Ask HN: What is your full stack? - vishalzone2002
What technologies do you use for your full-stack?
======
guiambros
AWS for everything: EC2 with VPC's, S3/CF, Load balancer, OpsWork, running on
Ubuntu 14.04.

Then Ansible, Git, Nginx, Varnish, Redis, Angular and Bootstrap. And
CloudFlare for DNS/CDN/optimization/DDoS protection.

------
notduncansmith
On the backend: Linux | Node.js | Bogart | Postgres/MySQL/Couch | Redis/Riak |
Ansible

Frontend: Various JS libs | LESS | Bootstrap | Bower | Gulp

------
mmenafra
Everything on Amazon automated with chef and OpsWork

Nginx, Elasticsearch, Unicorn, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Redis, Postgres and
HTML/CSS.

------
true_religion
Softlayer, Nginx, Elasticsearch, Django, Javascript/Jquery, Redis, Postgres
and HTML/CSS.

------
dudus
Google App Engine, Google Cloud SQL, Python, Django, Angular, Polymer, Twitter
Bootstrap

------
michael_fine
Heroku | Node | Hapi | Postgres/Redis/Neo4j | React.js | Bootstrap

~~~
hkarthik
Any particular micro-ORMs (or full blown ones) that you recommend for using
with Node/Hapi and Postgres?

------
arisAlexis
Java,Jersey,Tomcat,Titan,Cassandra,Backbone @ Digital Ocean

------
kayman
Ubuntu Server, Web.py, SQLite/Postgres, JQUERY, Nginx

------
chandrew
AWS, Mongo, PHP, Fat-Free, jQuery, Bootstrap

------
rubiquity
Digital Ocean, sometimes Linode

Linux kernel

Ubuntu for Servers

Probably quite a bit of glibc

Postgres

Redis

Ansible

Nginx

Sidekiq

Puma

Ruby

Rails

ERb

SCSS

JavaScript

React.js

Web browsers

CSS

HTML

~~~
joeclark77
Can you explain to the uninitiated, what does Redis do for you in this stack?
I read the whole chapter on it in "Seven Databases" but it just didn't click
for me what Redis is for. Pardon my ignorance.

~~~
ddorian43
redis is an in-memory(with persistence) data-structures server,

do you need a set,increment,get+put,cache(like
memcache),hyperloglog,list,hashes,bitarray,sorted_list + custom_lua_functions
that you want to access from multiple web-servers ?

~~~
joeclark77
I guess I don't, or if I do, I don't know it yet.

------
rgoomar
Meteor

~~~
chadkruse
The fact that the answer is only one word is exactly why I love Meteor for
MVPs and prototypes

~~~
izolate
I've recently been playing around with Dart, and it's a one word answer by
itself.

Also Dart has ruined JavaScript for me. I'm not sure if I can go back.

